# Paramétrer connexion 3G avec réseau cegetel Fedelan



## macbook007 (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé depuis 2 semaines dans le monde Mac, après un énième plantage et crashage de mon PC. Je précise qu'il s'agit d'un Macbook noir à usage professionnel et privé.

J'ai craqué car j'avais déjà acheté un Macbook à ma femme pour la maison (blanc) quand notre PC familial a rendu l'âme pour la 3ème fois !

Bref, mon problème du jour est particulièrement complexe, déjà à expliquer.

Sur mon ancien PC portable, j'avais installé le logiciel Vodafone Mobile Connect pour fonctionner avec une carte PCMCIA 3G+ fourni par SFR.
Le logiciel Vodafone mobile connect permettait de paramétrer une connexion 3G pour accéder à notre réseau d'entreprise par le biais de l'offre professionnel Cegetel Fedelan
En gros, il me suffisait de paramétrer un apn différent (Fdl226 au lieu de websfr), d'indiquer une adresse IP fixe à mon PC, d'inscrire l'adresse IP de notre serveur principal d'authentification.
Une fois la connexion lancée, je me retrouvais connecté à notre réseau par la 3G, comme si j'étais au bureau connecté en WIFI ou en ethernet.
En effet, Cegetel offre la possibilité de relier plusieurs sites en exploitant la technologie IP MPLS au travers de connexions ADSL ou téléphone ou 3G. C'est l'offre commerciale connue sous le nom de FEDELAN (qui correspond aussi à l'offre Global Intranet chez France Telecom).
Le principe est le suivant : Cegetel fournit les routeurs modem pré-paramétrer pour créer un réseau privé pour ma boîte.

Pour mon Macbook, j'ai donc télécharger le logiciel Vodafone Mobile Connect pour Mac.
Le problème, c'est qu'à aucun endroit je n'ai pu trouver comment paramétrer l'adresse IP de mon Mac.
Ma connexion fonctionne sur l'APN Fdl226, je peux même naviguer sur internet, mais par contre je ne peux pas me connecter à mon réseau, car l'adresse IP allouée dynamiquement par la connexion n'est pas la bonne.

J'ai aussi essayé de voir dans les paramètres Réseau de la connexion 3G créée. Mais nul part je ne trouve comment indiquer une adresse IP fixe.

*Ma question est la suivante : comment obliger le Macbook à se connecter par la 3G en spécifiant une adresse IP particulière ? *
Est-ce qu'il faut que je modifie le script de connexion modem 3G. Si oui, comment faire ? Que mettre après la ligne de type AQxxxxx ?
Sinon, y a t'il un autre paramétrage à faire ou un logiciel à télécharger (même payant) ?

Je précise que ni mon revendeur Mac, ni Cegetel ou SFR n'ont pu m'être d'une aide quelconque. Je précise également que je maîtrise pas trop mal l'environnement réseau. La seule suggestion valable a été de paramétrer un vrai VPN sur notre serveur du boulot et donc ensuite de configurer une connexion VPN sur le Macbook.
Le problème est que pour des raisons de sécurité et de confidentialité des données dans mon entreprise, je ne souhaite pas créer de VPN ouvert utilisant directement internet.
C'était justement l'intérêt de la solution FEDELAN fournie par Cegetel : relier plusieurs sites entre eux au travers d'un VPN "privé" sur un réseau de Cegetel. Donc plus sûr.

Merci pour votre aide sur un sujet que j'imagine peu courant et ardu.  :rateau:

macbook007


----------



## maousse (18 Septembre 2008)

macbook007 a dit:


> J'ai aussi essayé de voir dans les paramètres Réseau de la connexion 3G créée. Mais nul part je ne trouve comment indiquer une adresse IP fixe.


Salut,
à cette étape, tu es dans les préférences système>réseau, ou obligé de passer par vodafone mobile connect ?


copie/colle le script ici (ou en pièce jointe, si c'est trop long), éventuellement, je n'ai pas envie d'installer cela sur ma machine. Il y a peut-être une solution de ce côté, et ça peut aider à googliser cela efficacement


----------



## macbook007 (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci déjà pour ta réponse... Pas grand monde s'est bousculé pour le moment. Je savais bien que je posais une colle.

Alors tout d'abord, peut importe si je passe par Vodafone Mobile Connect ou par les préférences réseau. Dans les 2 cas, la connexion fonctionne, mais nul part où paramétrer un IP spécifique, type 192.168.61.x

Sinon, voilà les 2 scripts utilisés par le Macbook :

Celui de la clé 3G Huawei E170 (type 172 en fait), le premier...

================================

_! Apple Internal 56K Modem (V.92)   Version 1.9   Date: June/10/03  Time: 10:00am
!  Copyright (c) 2003, 2004
!  John Bellardo, University of California San Diego, and Apple Computer.
!  All rights reserved.
!
!  The Huawei Moboile Connect - 3G Modem Script is based on Apple's Apple Internal 56K Modem (V.92) script Version 1.9. 
!
!  Created by John Bellardo Dec 2003.
!
!
! Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
! modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
! are met:
! 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
!    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
! 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
!    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
!    documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
! 3. The name of the author(s) may not be used to endorse or promote
!    products derived from this software without specific prior
!    written permission.  
!
! THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE AUTHOR(S) ``AS IS'' AND ANY EXPRESS OR
! IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES
! OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED.
! IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR(S) BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT,
! INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT
! NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE,
! DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY
! THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT
! (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF
! THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.
@ORIGINATE
@ANSWER
ifstr 5 1 "0"
serreset 1843200, 0, 8, 1
jump 2
!
@LABEL 1
serreset 1843200, 0, 8, 1
!
@LABEL 2
hsreset 0 0 0 0 0 0
settries 0
!
! Get the modem's attention
!
matchclr
matchstr 1 3 "OK\13\10"
write "AT\13"
matchread 60
pause 90
jump 101
!
! Apple made modems should return "Apple Internal Modem" for "ATi4" command
!
@LABEL 3
jump 4
!
! Get the modem information to determine does the modem support V.92 or not
!
@LABEL 4
jump 5
!
@LABEL 5
flush
matchclr
matchstr 1 8   "OK\13\10"
matchstr 2 101 "ERROR\13\10"
write "ATE0V1&F&D2&C1&C2S0=0\13"
!write "ATE0V1Z0\13"
pause 5
matchread 90
inctries
iftries 3 101
!
! Reset the Modem on setup failure
!
DTRClear
pause 5
DTRSet
flush
pause 90
jump 5
!
@LABEL 8
matchclr
matchstr 1 9   "OK\13\10"
matchstr 2 101 "ERROR\13\10"
!write "ATE0V1&F&D0&C2S0=0\13"
write "ATE0V1\13"
pause 5
matchread 90
inctries
iftries 3 101
!
! Reset the Modem on setup failure
!
DTRClear
pause 5
DTRSet
flush
pause 90
jump 8
!
@LABEL 9
matchclr
matchstr 1 7   "OK\13\10"
matchstr 2 101 "ERROR\13\10"
write "ATS7=60\13"
pause 5
matchread 90
inctries
iftries 3 101
!
! Reset the Modem on setup failure
!
DTRClear
pause 5
DTRSet
flush
pause 90
jump 9
!
!
!
@LABEL 7
!
! Modem ready, wait for a call or originate a call
!
@LABEL 13
! 
ifANSWER 32
ifstr 6 17 "1"
ifstr 6 15 "2"
jump 19
!
@LABEL 15
! 
! Display ASK dialog with message.  Goto label 107 if dialog canceled.
! 
ifstr 1 16 ""
ASK 2 "Pick up the phone & dial ^1.  Hit OK when the phone rings, then hangup." 107
note "Manual dialing initiated" 3
jump 18
!
@LABEL 16
ASK 2 "Pick up the phone & dial the number.  Hit OK when the phone rings, then hangup." 107
note "Manual dialing initiated" 3
!
@LABEL 18
write "ATX1S6=4D\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 17
note "Dialing without tone" 3
matchclr
matchstr 1 19 "OK\13\10"
! X1S6=4 to ignore dialtone 4 seconds, & ignore busy for blind dialing.
write "ATX3S6=4\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
@LABEL 19
! 
! if there is no number, reports EMPTY error
ifstr 1 109 "" 
! 
! This is where we break up long dialstrings
! 
! Display the full dialstring contained in Varstring 1
note "Dialing ^1" 3
flush
!
ifstr 8 27 " "
ifstr 9 24 " "
!
!  Write dialstring in varstrings 7, 8 & 9
matchclr
matchstr 1 21 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^7;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101
! 
@LABEL 21
matchclr
matchstr 1 22 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^8;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101
! 
@LABEL 22
write "ATD^3^9\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 24
!  Write dialstring in varstrings 7 & 8
matchclr
matchstr 1 25 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^7;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101
! 
@LABEL 25
write "ATD^3^8\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 27
!  Write dialstring in varstring 7
write "ATD^3^7\13"
!
!    ---- Connection response ----
!
! The following section will parse modem responses of five types:
!   1) PROTOCOL: xxx, COMPRESSION: xxx, CONNECT xxx
!   2) CONNECT xxx/ARQ/V42
!   3) Standard incoming and outgoing call progress messages
!   4) FAX/DATA discrimination messages
!   5) International DELAYED & BLACKLISTED restrictions.
!
@LABEL 32
matchclr
matchstr  1 88  "RING\13\10"
matchstr  2 102 "NO DIALTONE\13\10"
matchstr  3 103 "NO CARRIER"
matchstr  4 103 "ERROR\13\10"
matchstr  5 104 "BUSY\13\10"
matchstr  6 105 "NO ANSWER\13\10"
matchstr  7 110 "DELAYED "
matchstr  8 111 "BLACKLISTED\13\10"
matchstr  9 32  "CARRIER"
matchstr 10 86  "CONNECT\13\10"
matchstr 11 81  "PROTOCOL: "
matchstr 12 81  "+ER: "
matchstr 13 83  "COMPRESSION: "
matchstr 14 83  "+DR: "
matchstr 15 33  "CONNECT "
matchread 700
ifANSWER 32
jump 101
!
@LABEL 33
matchclr
!
matchstr  1 39 "2400\13"
matchstr  2 39 "2400/"
matchstr  3 40 "4800\13"
matchstr  4 40 "4800/"
matchstr  5 41 "7200"
matchstr  6 42 "9600"
matchstr  7 43 "12000"
matchstr  8 44 "14400"
matchstr  9 45 "16800"
matchstr 10 46 "19200"
matchstr 11 47 "21600"
matchstr 12 48 "24000"
matchstr 13 49 "26400"
matchstr 14 50 "28800"
matchstr 15 51 "29333"
matchstr 16 52 "30667"
matchstr 17 53 "31200"
matchstr 18 54 "32000"
matchstr 19 55 "33333"
matchstr 20 56 "33600"
matchstr 21 57 "34000"
matchstr 22 58 "34667"
matchstr 23 59 "36000"
matchstr 24 60 "37333"
matchstr 25 61 "38000"
matchstr 26 62 "38667"
matchstr 27 63 "40000"
matchstr 28 64 "41333"
matchstr 29 65 "42000"
matchstr 30 66 "42667"
matchstr 31 67 "44000"
matchstr 32 68 "45333"
matchstr 33 69 "46000"
matchstr 34 70 "46667"
matchstr 35 71 "48000"
matchstr 36 72 "49333"
matchstr 37 73 "50000"
matchstr 38 74 "50667"
matchstr 39 75 "52000"
matchstr 40 76 "53333"
matchstr 41 77 "54000"
matchstr 42 78 "54667"
matchstr 43 79 "56000"
matchread 30
jump 80
!
! -- Connection rates --
! CommunicatingAt informs ARA of the raw modem to modem
! connection speed.
!
@LABEL 39
note "Communicating at 2400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 2400
jump 86
!
@LABEL 40
note "Communicating at 4800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 4800
jump 86
!
@LABEL 41
note "Communicating at 7200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 7200
jump 86
!
@LABEL 42
note "Communicating at 9600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 9600
jump 86
!
@LABEL 43
note "Communicating at 12400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 12400
jump 86
!
@LABEL 44
note "Communicating at 14400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 14400
jump 86
!
@LABEL 45
note "Communicating at 16800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 16800
jump 86
!
@LABEL 46
note "Communicating at 19200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 19200
jump 86
!
@LABEL 47
note "Communicating at 21600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 21600
jump 86
!
@LABEL 48
note "Communicating at 24000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 24000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 49
note "Communicating at 26400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 26400
jump 86
!
@LABEL 50
note "Communicating at 28800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 28800
jump 86
!
@LABEL 51
note "Communicating at 29333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 29333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 52
note "Communicating at 30667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 30667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 53
note "Communicating at 31200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 31200
jump 86
!
@LABEL 54
note "Communicating at 32000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 32000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 55
note "Communicating at 33333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 33333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 56
note "Communicating at 33600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 33600
jump 86
!
@LABEL 57
note "Communicating at 34000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 34000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 58
note "Communicating at 34667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 34667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 59
note "Communicating at 36000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 36000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 60
note "Communicating at 37333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 37333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 61
note "Communicating at 38000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 38000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 62
note "Communicating at 38667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 38667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 63
note "Communicating at 40000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 40000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 64
note "Communicating at 41333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 41333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 65
note "Communicating at 42000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 42000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 66
note "Communicating at 42667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 42667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 67
note "Communicating at 44000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 44000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 68
note "Communicating at 45333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 45333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 69
note "Communicating at 46000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 46000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 70
note "Communicating at 46667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 46667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 71
note "Communicating at 48000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 48000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 72
note "Communicating at 49333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 49333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 73
note "Communicating at 50000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 50000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 74
note "Communicating at 50667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 50667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 75
note "Communicating at 52000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 52000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 76
note "Communicating at 53333 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 53333
jump 86
!
@LABEL 77
note "Communicating at 54000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 54000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 78
note "Communicating at 54667 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 54667
jump 86
!
@LABEL 79
note "Communicating at 56000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 56000
jump 86
!
@LABEL 80
note "Communicating at an unknown rate." 2
jump 86
!
! Look for reliablilty and compression results 
! at the end of the connect result.
!
@LABEL 81
matchclr
matchstr  1 82 "LAPM"
matchstr  2 82 "LAP-M"
matchstr  3 82 "LAP\13"
matchstr  4 82 "ALT"
matchstr  5 82 "MNP"
matchstr  6 82 "REL"
matchstr  7 82 "ARQ"
matchstr  8 82 "V42"
matchstr  9 82 "V42\13"
matchstr 10 82 "V.42"
matchstr 11 82 "V.42\13"
matchstr 12 85 "CONNECT "
matchread 30
jump 32
! 
! -- Modem error correction link negotiation --
! Userhook 2 informs ARA that a modem-to-modem error correcting protocol has been negotiated
!
@LABEL 82
note "Modem Reliable Link Established." 3
userhook 2
jump 32
!
@LABEL 85
note "Did not establish Modem Reliable Link." 3
jump 33
!
@LABEL 83
matchclr
matchstr  1 84 "MNP5"
matchstr  2 84 "ALT"
matchstr  3 84 "V42B\13"
matchstr  4 84 "V42BIS"
matchstr  5 84 "V42bis"
matchstr  6 84 "V.42B\13"
matchstr  7 84 "V.42BIS"
matchstr  8 84 "V.42bis"
matchstr  9 84 "CLASS 5"
matchstr 10 84 "CLASS\13"
matchstr 11 84 "COMP/"
matchstr 12 84 "COMP\13"
matchstr 13 84 "V\13"
matchstr 14 89 "CONNECT "
matchread 30
jump 32
!
! -- Compression negotiation --
! Userhook 3 informs ARA that a modem-to-modem compression protocol has been negotiated
!
@LABEL 84
note "Modem Compression Established." 3
userhook 3
jump 32
!
@LABEL 89
note "Did not establish Modem Compression." 3
jump 33
!
! -- Normal exit after "CONNECT" --
!
!  This modem has been setup to do CTS handshaking,
!  and we assume that a CTS handshaking cable is being used.
!
@LABEL 86
! Turn on CTS handshaking.
HSReset 0 1 0 0 0 0
!
ifANSWER 87
pause 30
@LABEL 87
exit 0
!
! ---- Answer calls ----
!
! A RING results from the modem in ANSWERING mode
! claims the serial port and answering the phone
!
@LABEL 88
ifORIGINATE 32
userhook 1
note "Answering phone..." 2
write "ATA\13"
jump 32
!  
! ---- Hang up and reset modem ----
!
@HANGUP 
@LABEL 90 
settries 0
HSReset 0 0 0 0 0 0
!
@LABEL 91
! 
! Try to get control of the modem
! 
flush
pause 1
write "+++"
pause 1 
matchclr
matchstr 1 93 "OK\13\10"
matchread 30
!
@LABEL 93
! 
! hangup
! 
flush
matchclr
matchstr 1 98 "NO CARRIER\13\10"
matchstr 2 98 "OK\13\10"
matchstr 3 98 "ERROR\13\10"
matchstr 4 98 "0\13\10"
matchstr 5 98 "DELAYED"
matchstr 6 98 "BLACKLISTED"
write "ATH\13"
matchread 30
! 
! Try again to get control of the modem by toggling DTR
!
@LABEL 95
DTRClear
Pause 2
DTRSet
flush
!
! Try the hangup sequence three times otherwise declare an error
! 
inctries
iftries 3 101
jump 91
!
@LABEL 98
! 
! Got control of the modem.  Recall the factory settings.  If it fails, jump 101.
! 
pause 2
matchclr
matchstr 1 99 "OK\13\10"
matchstr 2 101 "ERROR\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
@LABEL 99
exit 0
! 
! ---- Error messages -----
!
! Modem Does Not Support V.92
@LABEL 100
note "Modem does not support V.92" 3
write "ATZ\13"
pause 10
exit -6028
!
! Modem Not Responding
@LABEL 101
write "ATZ\13"
pause 10
exit -6019
!
! No Dial Tone
@LABEL 102
matchstr 1 121 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 121
exit -6020
!
! No Carrier or Error
@LABEL 103
matchstr 1 122 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 122
exit -6021
!
! Busy
@LABEL 104
matchstr 1 123 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 123
exit -6022
!
! No Answer
@LABEL 105
matchstr 1 124 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 124
exit -6023
!
! User Cancellation
@LABEL 107
matchstr 1 108 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 108
exit -6008
!
! Empty phone number
@LABEL 109
matchstr 1 125 "OK\13\10"
write "ATZ\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 125
exit -6027
! 
! ---- DELAYED and BLACKLISTED functions ----
! 
@LABEL 110
matchclr
matchstr  1 119 "00:00:0"
matchstr  2 118 "00:00:1"
matchstr  3 117 "00:00:2"
matchstr  4 116 "00:00:3"
matchstr  5 115 "00:00:4"
matchstr  6 114 "00:00:5"
matchstr  7 113 "00:01:"
matchstr  8 112 "00:02:"
matchread 30
! 
! (modified on 10/5/98) - Added the display in case delayed for more than 3 minutes exit with User Cancellation
note "'DELAYED'. For more than 3 minutes."
pause 20
exit -6008
!
!The number is 'DELAYED' more than 3 minutes.  Exit the script telling the user to wait or reset his modem.
!exit -6019 "\13The modem responds 'DELAYED':\13(Cannot redial this number right now.)\13To try again immediately, turn modem OFF and ON before proceeding."
! 
@LABEL 111
!
! (modified on 10/5/98) - Added the display of the right string and exit with User Cancellation
note "'BLACKLISTED'."
pause 20
exit -6008
!
!The number is 'BLACKLISTED'.  Exit the script, telling the user to reset his modem.
!exit -6019 "\13The modem responds 'BLACKLISTED':\13(Cannot redial this number again.)\13Double-check the number, then turn your modem OFF and ON before proceeding."
!
@LABEL 112
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 3 minutes..."
pause 600
@LABEL 113
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 2 minutes..."
pause 600
@LABEL 114
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 1 minute... "
pause 100
@LABEL 115
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 50 seconds..."
pause 100
@LABEL 116
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 40 seconds..."
pause 100
@LABEL 117
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 30 seconds..."
pause 100
@LABEL 118
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 20 seconds..."
pause 100
@LABEL 119
note "'DELAYED'. Redialing in 10 seconds..."
pause 100
jump 1
! 
! Labels 121-128 are reserved for emergency hacks.
!_

================================


----------



## macbook007 (18 Septembre 2008)

Puis celui de MMHS modem qui fonctionne aussi et qui je crois est standard sur Mac

================================
================================

_!     HSCSD NULLMODEM
!     File:       HSCSD 
!     Date:       11.Mai 2001 
!     Volker Kohl
!
!	Copyright:	(c) Nova Media Berlin.	All Rights Reserved.
!
!	revision history:
!		v1.00	as shipped with the HSCDS-Modem
!
!  'mlts' resource info for this modem:
!    byte 1 == 01 -> modem HAS built-in error correction protocols
!    byte 2 == 01 -> modem HAS built-in data compression protocols
!    byte 3 == 40 -> max number of chars in varstr 7
!    byte 4 == 40 -> max number of chars in varstr 8
!    byte 5 == 40 -> max number of chars in varstr 9
!	
@ORIGINATE
@ANSWER
!
! ---- Initial modem setup ----
!
! Set serial port speed depending upon the compression flag
!	A higher rate with compression on to handle expanded data from the modem
!	A lower rate closer to the DCE when compression is off
! 
ifstr 5 1 "0"
!SR
serreset 460800, 0, 8, 1
jump 2
!
@LABEL 1
!SR
serreset 460800, 0, 8, 1
!
@LABEL 2
hsreset 0 0 0 0 0 0
settries 0
!
! Get the modem's attention
!
matchclr
matchstr 1 3 "OK\13\10"
!GI
write "AT&F\13"
matchread 60
!
@LABEL 3
!
! Setup the modem for the following:
!   Reset to factory settings
!   Standard compression/reliablity
!   Lock serial port speed
!   Serial port hardware handshaking, turn off software handshaking
!   Verbose responces and compression/protocol results
!   CONNECT returns DCE speed
!   Turn off answering
!   Reset or return to command mode on DTR toggle (optional)
!
matchclr
matchstr 1 4   "OK\13\10"
matchstr 2 101 "ERROR\13\10"
!MI
write "ATE0V1\94SYSCFG=2,2,3FFFFFFF,1,2\13"
matchread 30
inctries
iftries 3 101
!
! Reset the Modem on setup failure
!
DTRClear
pause 5
DTRSet
flush
jump 3
!
!
@LABEL 4
! Varstring 4 , reliable link protocol:
!    = 0, handled by computer (ARAP)
!    = 1, handled by modem (PPP)
!    = 2, MNP10 protocol (Cellular protocol, no longer supported)
!G001
@LABEL 121
matchclr
matchstr 1 122 "OK\13\10"
write "AT+CGDCONT=1,\34IP\34,\34websfr\34,,0,0\13"
matchread 60
@LABEL 122
matchclr
matchstr 1 123 "OK\13\10"
write "AT+CGQMIN=1\13"
matchread 30
@LABEL 123
matchclr
matchstr 1 23 "OK\13\10"
write "AT+CGQREQ=1\13"
matchread 30
!G002
ifstr 4 5 "1"
ifstr 4 5 "2"
!
! Varstring 4 == 0, turn off reliable link protocol in modem (ARAP)
matchclr
matchstr 1 9 "OK\13\10"
write "AT\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
!
@LABEL 5
! Varstring 5, compression protocol:
!    = 0, handled by computer 
!    = 1, handled by modem
ifstr 5 9 "1"
!
! Varstring 5 == 0, turn off compression protocol in modem.
matchclr
matchstr 1 9 "OK\13\10"
write "AT\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
!
@LABEL 9
! Varstring 2, modem speaker:
!    = 0, speaker off
!    = 1, speaker on
ifstr 2 13 "1"
pause 5
matchclr
matchstr 1 13 "OK\13\10"
write "ATM0\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
! Modem ready, wait for a call or originate a call
!
@LABEL 13
ifANSWER 32
!
!
! ---- Originating a call ----
!
! Varstring 6, dialing mode:
!    = 0, normal dialing
!    = 1, blind dialing
!    = 2, manual dialing
ifstr 6 17 "1"
ifstr 6 15 "2"
jump 19
!
@LABEL 15
! Display ASK dialog with message.  Goto label 107 if dialog canceled.
ASK 2 "Pick up the phone & dial ^1.  Hit OK when the phone rings, then hangup." 107
note "Manual dialing initiated" 3
!  to ignore dialtone & busy, D to dial, \^ generates data tone
write "ATD\^\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 17
note "Dialing without tone" 3
matchclr
matchstr 1 19 "OK\13\10"
!  to ignore dialtone & busy
write "AT\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
!
@LABEL 19
! Display the full dialstring contained in Varstring 1
note "Dialing ^1" 3
!
! Varstrings 7, 8 and 9, contain dialstring fragments
!    Long phone numbers may need to be split into smaller groups
!    for the modem to use
!
! Varstring 3:  "p" for pulse & "t" for tone dialing
! Varstring 8 == blank (dialstring in varstring 7)
! Varstring 9 == blank (dialstring in varstrings 7 & 8)
! Otherwise (dialstring in varstrings 7, 8 & 9)
! \^ is added to the dialstring to force the modem to generate a data tone
ifstr 8 27 " "
ifstr 9 24 " "
!
!  Write dialstring in varstrings 7, 8 & 9
matchclr
matchstr 1 21 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^7;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101

@LABEL 21
matchclr
matchstr 1 22 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^8;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101

@LABEL 22
write "ATD^3^9\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 23
write "ATD^7\13"
pause 1
!jump 71
jump 32
!
!
@LABEL 24
!  Write dialstring in varstrings 7 & 8
matchclr
matchstr 1 25 "OK\13\10"
write "ATD^3^7;\13"
matchread 400
jump 101

@LABEL 25
write "ATD^3^8\13"
jump 32
!
@LABEL 27
!  Write dialstring in varstring 7
write "ATD^3^7\13"
!
!
!    ---- Connection responce ----
!
! The following section will parse modem responces of two types:
!   1) PROTOCOL: xxx, COMPRESSION: xxx, CONNECT xxx
!   2) CONNECT xxx/ARQ/V42
!
@LABEL 32
matchclr
matchstr  1 81  "RING\13\10"
matchstr  2 102 "NO DIALTONE\13\10"
matchstr  3 103 "NO CARRIER"
matchstr  4 103 "ERROR\13\10"
matchstr  5 104 "BUSY\13\10"
matchstr  6 105 "NO ANSWER\13\10"
matchstr  7 33  "CONNECT "
matchstr  8 32  "CARRIER"
matchstr  9 40  "CONNECT\13\10"
matchstr 10 62  "PROTOCOL: LAP"
matchstr 11 62  "PROTOCOL: MNP"
matchstr 12 62  "PROTOCOL: ALT"
matchstr 13 67  "COMPRESSION: V"
matchstr 14 67  "COMPRESSION: MNP5"
matchstr 15 67  "COMPRESSION: CLASS"
matchread 700
ifANSWER 32
jump 101
!
!  Parse the speed of connect result codes
!  2400 and 4800 have two entries each
!  to distinguish them from 24000 and 48000
!
@LABEL 33
matchclr
matchstr  1 40 "2400\13"
matchstr  2 40 "2400/"
matchstr  3 41 "4800\13"
matchstr  4 41 "4800/"
matchstr  5 42 "7200"
matchstr  6 43 "9600"
matchstr  7 44 "12000"
matchstr  8 45 "14400"
matchstr  9 46 "16800"
matchstr 10 47 "19200"
matchstr 11 48 "21600"
matchstr 12 49 "24000"
matchstr 13 50 "26400"
matchstr 14 51 "28800"
matchstr 15 52 "31200"
matchstr 16 53 "33600"
matchstr 17 54 "384000"
matchstr 18 55 "48000"
matchstr 19 56 "56000"
matchstr 20 57 "57600"
matchstr 21 58 "64000"
!mult 10 for new
matchstr 22 110 "1800000"
matchstr 23 111 "3600000"
matchstr 24 112 "7200000"

matchread 30
jump 59
!
! -- Connection rates --
! CommunicatingAt informs ARA of the raw modem to modem
! connection speed.
!

@LABEL 110
note "Communicating at 1800000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 1800000
jump 60

@LABEL 111
note "Communicating at 3600000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 3600000
jump 60

@LABEL 112
note "Communicating at 7200000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 7200000
jump 60


@LABEL 40
!note "Communicating at 2400 bps." 2
note "Communicating within GPRS." 2
!CommunicatingAt 2400
!jump 60
jump 71
!
@LABEL 41
note "Communicating at 4800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 4800
jump 60
!
@LABEL 42
note "Communicating at 7200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 7200
jump 60
!
@LABEL 43
note "Communicating at 9600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 9600
jump 60
!
@LABEL 44
note "Communicating at 12400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 12400
jump 60
!
@LABEL 45
note "Communicating at 14400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 14400
jump 60
!
@LABEL 46
note "Communicating at 16800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 16800
jump 60
!
@LABEL 47
note "Communicating at 19200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 19200
jump 60
!
@LABEL 48
note "Communicating at 21600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 21600
jump 60
!
@LABEL 49
note "Communicating at 24000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 24000
jump 60
!
@LABEL 50
note "Communicating at 26400 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 26400
jump 60
!
@LABEL 51
note "Communicating at 28800 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 28800
jump 60
!
@LABEL 52
note "Communicating at 31200 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 31200
jump 60
!
@LABEL 53
note "Communicating at 33600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 33600
jump 60
!
@LABEL 54
note "Communicating at 384000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 384000
jump 60
!
@LABEL 55
note "Communicating at 48000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 48000
jump 60
!
@LABEL 56
note "Communicating at 56000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 56000
jump 60
!
@LABEL 57
note "Communicating at 57600 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 57600
jump 60
!
@LABEL 58
note "Communicating at 64000 bps." 2
CommunicatingAt 64000
jump 60
!
@LABEL 59
!note "Communicating at an unknown rate." 2
note "Communicating within GPRS." 2
!jump 60
jump 71
!
! Look for reliablilty and compression results 
! at the end of the connect result.
!
@LABEL 60
matchclr
matchstr  1 63 "LAPM"
matchstr  2 63 "REL"
matchstr  3 63 "ARQ"
matchstr  4 68 "COMP/"
matchstr  5 68 "COMP\13"
matchstr  6 63 "V42/"
matchstr  7 63 "V42\13"
matchstr  8 68 "V42BIS"
matchstr  9 68 "V42bis"
matchstr 10 63 "MNP\13"
matchstr 11 68 "MNP5"
matchstr 12 70 "\10"
matchread 30
jump 70

! -- Modem error correction link negotiation --
! Userhook 2 informs ARA that a modem-to-modem error
! correcting protocol has been negotiated
!
!
@LABEL 62
note "Modem Reliable Link Established." 2
userhook 2
jump 32
!
@LABEL 63
note "Modem Reliable Link Established." 2
userhook 2
jump 60
!
! -- Compression negotiation --
! Userhook 3 informs ARA that a modem-to-modem compression
! protocol has been negotiated
!
@LABEL 67
note "Modem Compression Established." 2
userhook 3
jump 32
!
@LABEL 68
note "Modem Compression Established." 2
userhook 3
jump 60
!
!
! -- Normal exit after "CONNECT" --
!
!  This modem has been setup to do CTS handshaking,
!  and we assume that a CTS handshaking cable is being used.
!
@LABEL 70
! Turn on CTS handshaking.
HSReset 0 1 0 0 0 0
!
ifANSWER 71
pause 15
@LABEL 71
exit 0
!
!
! ---- Answer calls ----
!
!	A RING result from the modem and in ANSWERING mode
!	claims the serial port and answering the phone
!
@LABEL 81
ifORIGINATE 32
userhook 1
note "Answering phone..." 2
write "ATA\13"
jump 32
!
!
! ---- Hang up and reset modem ----
!
@HANGUP
@LABEL 90
settries 0
HSReset 0 0 0 0 0 0
!
@LABEL 92
!  Escape from data to command mode
matchclr
matchstr 1 96 "OK\13\10"
write "+++"
matchread 20
!
@LABEL 94
! Force a hangup
matchclr
matchstr 1 98 "NO CARRIER\13\10"
matchstr 2 98 "OK\13\10"
matchstr 3 98 "ERROR\13\10"
matchstr 4 98 "0\13\10"
write "ATH\13"
matchread 30
! 
! Try to get control of the modem by toggling DTR
DTRClear
pause 5
DTRSet
flush
!
! Try the hangup sequence three times otherwise declare and error
inctries
iftries 3 101
jump 92
!
@LABEL 96
! Pause between data and command mode
pause 50
jump 94
!
!
@LABEL 98
! Recall the factory settings
pause 15
matchclr
matchstr 1 99 "OK\13\10"
write "ATE0V1\13"
matchread 30
jump 101
!
@LABEL 99
exit 0
!
! ---- Error messages -----
!
! Modem Not Responding
@LABEL 101
exit -6019
!
! No Dial Tone
@LABEL 102
exit -6020
!
! No Carrier or Error
@LABEL 103
exit -6021
!
! Busy
@LABEL 104
exit -6022
!
! No Answer
@LABEL 105
exit -6023
!
! User Cancellation
@LABEL 107
exit -6008

_
================================
================================

Alors, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci pour votre aide.

macbook007


----------



## macbook007 (24 Septembre 2008)

Décidément, mon sujet n'inspire pas grand monde ???

Quelqu'un aurait-il des suggestions à me faire. A part configurer peut-être un VPN ?

Sinon, j'ai essayé de télécharger les logiciels de connexion pour la Clé 3G ailleurs, auprès du fabricant Huawei, de Vodafone, de SFR, du web...

Rien ne change, impossible de spécifier mon adresse IP.

A vot' bon coeur M'sieurs Dames...


----------



## macbook007 (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je suis un peu déçu du manque de réponse sur mon topic. Mais j'ai trouvé la solution grâce aux techniciens de SFR et suite à une suggestion d'un forumeur.

*Bref, voici le détail de la solution :*


Le principal est de comprendre qu'il faut modifier manuellement le script de connexion 3G de la clé SFR. La manipulation indiquée est de modifier le script de modem "MMHS modem" dans Système/bibliothèque/modem scripts/

J'ai donc dupliqué et renommé le script en  "MMHS modem FEDELAN SFR", puis je l'ai ouvert par TexEdit et j'ai juste changé l'APN websfr par Fdl226 (une simple fonction rechercher-remplacer m'a suffit pour être sûr de ne rien oublier !)
J'ai enregistré le fichier en le fermant.

Puis j'ai paramétré une connexion par les préférences systèmes en choisissant les paramètres suivants :

NOM = FEDELAN SFR
n° tél : *99***1#
Nom du compte : le login fourni par Cegetel, à savoir de type itri.1axxxxxxx#ACG1.itri.001
Mot de passe : de type XXXXXXXX, fourni par Cegetel

Dans les paramètres "Avancé...", j'ai choisi comme modem :
    Fabricant : autre
    Modèle : MMHS Modem FEDELAN SFR (qui correspond au script modifié)

Puis j'ai rentré l'adresse IP de mon serveur, de type 192.168.xxx.xxx dans les onglets DNS et WINS.
Enfin j'ai réglé l'onglet "Proxy" à "Configurer manuellement les serveurs proxys" et je n'ai rien touché à l'onglet "PPP".

Enfin, j'ai paramétré le Vodafone Dashboard (Vodafone Mobile Connect) *téléchargeable ici* avec l'apn Fdl226 uniquement (dans les préférences / paramètres personnalisés).

Attention, cette APN m'a été fourni par Neuf Cegetel, et il ne s'applique pas en cas de connexion standard. Il est bien spécifique pour constituer un VPN privé.


Finalement, pour me connecter à mon réseau interne, je fais les 3 étapes suivantes :

1. Je connecte la clé 3G SFR
2. Je lance Vodafone Mobile Connect, et je clique sur "Activer".
3. Par les préférences systèmes / réseau, je lance la connexion que j'ai paramétrée et que j'ai appelé FEDELAN SFR.

Et çà marche.
 YES ! ! ! 

J'espère que cela sera utile à d'autres


----------

